# Huron River Flat Rock



## WET BURRITO (Feb 18, 2008)

Had a great turn out at the 1st Huron River outing that was put on by the Metro West Steelheaders there were lot of new people and a lot of learners, Hope every one that stopped by and said hi had a good time.There were some Steelhead caught in the morning just above the coughfur.


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

Are there any suckers running? A lake Erie sucker is a good eatin sucker!


----------



## WET BURRITO (Feb 18, 2008)

some suckers but a lot of big shaid were caught to


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

due to some family issues, i was unable to attend the outing like i had wanted to. glad to hear some newbys were able to learn and have a goodtime


----------



## Gastro399 (Apr 5, 2009)

any other outing you guys are having. I wanted to come but I had to go out of town


----------

